# Please help!...my s13 reeks of gas with a full tank!!



## AznGunner (Mar 30, 2004)

The scenario is that after I changed the fuel pump....the smell of gas has been seeping into the cabin. I've replaced the O-ring as well as the gasket that is part of the fuel pump door. Each time I fill the tank up, my car smells like a gas tank. When I run the tank down though, the odors seem to go away....has anybody else seen this problem.....what else could be causing this problem?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I know my dad had the same problem not with a 240 but, it was a crack where the filler hose went into the tank.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

when you changed the pump, did you use permatex to seal the cover back on? you could have gas sloshing around and getting into your trunk when it's full. that would explain why it goes away when you get lower on gas.


----------



## AznGunner (Mar 30, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> when you changed the pump, did you use permatex to seal the cover back on? you could have gas sloshing around and getting into your trunk when it's full. that would explain why it goes away when you get lower on gas.



What is permatex?? And where can I buy?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

:fluffy:


AznGunner said:


> The scenario is that after I changed the fuel pump....the smell of gas has been seeping into the cabin. I've replaced the O-ring as well as the gasket that is part of the fuel pump door. Each time I fill the tank up, my car smells like a gas tank. When I run the tank down though, the odors seem to go away....has anybody else seen this problem.....what else could be causing this problem?


a lighter helps.


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> :fluffy:
> a lighter helps.


lol oh frig,i hope you mean a *Lighter* gas tank LOL

seriously, just don't fill up til you get the problem fixed, i always run 1/2 tank and below , full tank of gas=too much weight

Also make sure you got the two hoses put back on securely and all the way. I just changed mine and i had a problem with the two hoses coming outta the gas tank.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah those hoses get old and split. Put the oring i the sun for an hour or two to dry it out and shrink it back to correct size.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

uno said:


> lol oh frig,i hope you mean a *Lighter* gas tank LOL
> 
> .


i did, that's if you wanna get *rid* of the problem


----------



## AznGunner (Mar 30, 2004)

I appreciate the suggestions so far.....I will try to look at the hoses and see if they have any problems with them. One question though...how do I gain access to those hoses. I can see them from the fuel pump door but from the suggestions, it seems that I need to look at the other end of the hoses.....is there something I need to remove.......currently there's a panel blocking me. :waving:


----------



## jboyle (Sep 9, 2006)

*Pathfinder Gas tank*



AznGunner said:


> The scenario is that after I changed the fuel pump....the smell of gas has been seeping into the cabin. I've replaced the O-ring as well as the gasket that is part of the fuel pump door. Each time I fill the tank up, my car smells like a gas tank. When I run the tank down though, the odors seem to go away....has anybody else seen this problem.....what else could be causing this problem?


Yes I have the same problem with my 2000 Pathfinder. The fuel filter pipe was defective and caused the gas to link out when the tank wa full. When I tool it to be repaired the was a 2 month back order for the part. So there must be a big problem with a lot of Nissian's gas tank. I would think there should be a recall before someone gets killed.


----------

